# UNGARS OFNER BITTERWASSER ??????



## craigc90 (Jun 18, 2007)

Me and my brother dug this bottle this weekend and I cant find any info on it. The bottle has a nice applied lip and dark olive green cylinder shape. Base embossing reads UNGARS OFNER BITTERWASSER. I know its foreign and probably not worth much in the states but does anyone know any estimated price,age,or history?It is a good looking bottle and would love to know some history or rarity.


----------



## craigc90 (Jun 18, 2007)

side


----------



## craigc90 (Jun 18, 2007)

outside


----------



## logueb (Jun 19, 2007)

Can't get the Ofner to transulate either in german or English.  That may be part of the company name.  I know that wasser is water.  So maybe;

 Ungars Ofner Bitter water or Tonic water?


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey *Craig* - 
 This bottle is German, varified by my wife, whom has been varified German. [] UNGARS OFNER is a name, company or person. It's listed in _'For Bitters Only'_ by C. Ring, but offers no information. I'll keep looking around for more info. (may take a while).


----------



## bottlebadger (Jun 19, 2007)

I believe it is the German version of the common Hunyadi Janos bitterquelle bottle.  Ungars is the German word for Hungary (or Hungarian) and bitterwasser is not surprisingly bitter water.  My very first privy dig produced a Janos bitterquelle bottle and I googled it to get information about it.  I was very pumped to get the bottle in the pick because I am first generation Hungarian and my grandpa's name was Janos (John translated).  I learned that the bottle is pretty common but because it was such a successful product it was ripped off by imitators including Laszlo Hunyadi and others.  I have picked up a few variations for cheap on Ebay (although I got stiffed by someone that had a labeled one and then decided to disappear after I won the auction.)  Sorry I got long winded but the short answer is I believe it is the German version of the knockoff to the Hunyadi Janos bottle.


----------



## craigc90 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. If anyone finds out more  let me know.


----------



## bearswede (Jun 20, 2007)

> Nice bottle very similar to a Saxanhoosits.


 
 That has a familiar ring to it...Wait... Didn't that appear at the bottom of an older thread?

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-110947/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#111060


----------



## bearswede (Jun 20, 2007)

> think


 
 Or is it "stink"?


----------



## joelin (Jan 27, 2019)

I can add some light and confusion to this topic. I have found this bottle with partial paper label in tact.  The label, mostly English, names the contents as Neverub, and has extensive instruction as a cleaner for numerous types of fabric. The label is of newsprint quality and in extremely poor condition.  The advertising aspect of the label is all in English, but the instructions are also in German, using the old 19c typeface.  Ungar and Ofner are both German surnames, however Ungar is also German for Hungary.  The phrase "Ofner Bitterwasser" is found in a late 19c publication in a chapter titled "Hungarian Bitterwasser". There is also a print, maybe a wood cut, of the bottling process for this or a similar product in arguably the same bottle. Thats what I can see from about 10 min looking.


----------

